# You know you are goat crazy when....



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2014)

Goat craziness is a real disorder! 
I am beginning to worry.
DD is goat crazy... this is how we know... she thinks, dreams, lives, eats, talks goats 24/7.
I asked her if she thinks of anything else... she said "Yeah"
I said "name something"

she couldn't - 30 seconds later she is still standing there with nothin' 

BUT here is what is worse...

I have a torn meniscus and because it is so bad I have developed a Bakers cyst. The cyst is huge and behind the knee, it fills with fluid. It is a great big lump!

DD said _*I needed to be culled*_ because of my "CL" lump!  

She needs intervention... BAD!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## babsbag (Oct 10, 2014)

But better than being boy crazy right?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2014)

babsbag said:


> But better than being boy crazy right?



Absolutely!
Thankfully she is not boy crazy, clothes crazy, shopping crazy or any other crazy... I guess goat crazy is ok.

but really- cull mom!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe she should have you tested first, just to be sure. Tell her the lumps CAN be from other diseases. But really, she should quarantine you until she knows for sure.


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't encourage her!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 10, 2014)

Too late


----------

